# Feeding puppy kibble to an adult?



## StandardGrace (Nov 30, 2012)

I had some amazing success with feeding my pup the satin-balls, when I needed to put some weight on following an illness. Then transitioned easily back to kibble. It just took about a week, and you could see the difference in 3-4 days. I know this is slightly off topic, but it was a huge help for me. Many recipes online, I changed some ingredients to be a little more organic http://www.holisticdog.org/Nutrition/Satinballs/satinballs.html


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## anagroom (Feb 26, 2013)

They also have foods for high energy/working adult dogs,maybe thats an option.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

I too love what Satin Balls do for my Angel, but they are raw too. I understand the not wanting to do raw. As a former Vegetarian, I had real issues with the raw meat thing.  I was willing though to do whatever my Angel needed to put weight on. The food that she was on when I brought her home was awful. I could never get her to eat more than a mouthful or two and she was all but starving, at least I thought so. So I researched and found that raw was the best for her, and I even hand fed her to get her started. See what we lengths we will go to for our babies? 

But if your friend has too major of a problem with raw, that is fine as there are good foods out there that will help. This page is for Natural Dog Food for Underweight Dogs and has some good dog foods that are high calorie, but also quality. Also the Dog Food Advisor's Five Star Dry Dog Foods | Dog Food Advisor shows the quality of the food, but not the calories, so she would need to find out K/cal for the amount her dog needs. 

I would not feel comfortable giving a adult dog puppy food, as there are other things they add that for an adult would be out of balance. 

She might consider adding a quality wet food to her kibble if she thinks that her dog might enjoy that. My mom did that on he Mpoo that was underweight. It did work. 

I hope she finds a good fit for both her and her dog. 

Blessings.


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

My vet as well as another trainer in the area recommended I put my Dane on puppy food to help him gain weight. He also gets an egg (if she won't do a raw egg, have her scramble it with the shell crushed in). We've also doubled his amount. Here is what Ash eats for one meal (he eats twice a day)

4 cups Earthborn Primitive Natural (which is a high protein, all ages grain free)
3 cups Blue Buffalo Large Breed Puppy (for more proteins and complex carbs; BB lrg bred has 38% complex carbs). He went from 108lbs to 139lbs in about four months, and grew another three inches at the shoulder (vet says he'll stop to fill out eventually). But since then he has seemed to stop gaining again. Vet is also not worried because he says sometimes dogs are just super skinny, but it will help them live longer and take some pressure off their joints.

I'm still going to try the satin balls.


----------



## StandardGrace (Nov 30, 2012)

This has been a helpful site for researching the actual calorie/fat/protein analysis as well: http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1730&cat=8 good luck getting some healthy weight on! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

